# I just got prank called



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ok 4:54 PM I was doing my homework and some @$$ calls me asking for Aishia or someone like that. I told him he got the wrong phone number. OK Here's what happened

Me: You got the wrong phone #

Guy: ok

Me: bye

Guy: wait hold on

*he passes the phone to another guy with a stupid accent*

Me: Hello?

Guy: Hello?

Me: Who is this?

Guy: Who is this?

Me: I'm gonna hang up now

Guy: I'm gonna hang up now

Me: Are you repeating everything I say?

Guy: Are you reapeating everything I say?

Me: (I dont know If I can post it here) Your [email protected]$$ moma on the cornor of New York City.

Guy: *long pause* ... What?

- I hang up -

10 seconds later he calls again and tries to crack a yo moma joke on me but i hung up before he can finish.

right after that he called again and said "You got joked! You got joked! You got joked! then he hangs up.

Too bad prank calls don't count as a criminal act or I would of been rich by now.

IT BETTER NOT OF BEEN ONE OF YOU GUYS!


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 20, 2007)

Heh heh heh. :lol: What was your number again?

Did you know there is a phone service to find out who called you?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

really? How do i get to the phone service?


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 20, 2007)

It really depends on your phone service. Usually, its *something number.


----------



## Asa (Sep 20, 2007)

Uh, heh heh  

LOL joking


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry, Sparky, but I was really bored... and I didn't know it was you...... :lol: :wink: . Just kiddin.

At first I thought it was you who made the prank call.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 20, 2007)

If they're stupid, I bet you could find out. If they're not that stupid, they would have blocked caller ID, used a pay phone, used Skype, use somebody else's phone, umm, lots of things.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmmm....well, I think lots of prank callers are stupid little kids who use their cell phones. Some don't have caller id.(Mine) Or, some other number where you can call the last person who called you. *69?


----------



## Asa (Sep 21, 2007)

Ya, catch them and stuff em in jail forever so they can't bother the public again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

or not.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah thats it!!! *69!!!! oh my god, I can't believe i forgot it. Well now its too late. Well at least I have everything planned out for the next prank.

"The Hunter Has Become The Hunted"


----------



## Asa (Sep 22, 2007)

LOL you should prank call them...


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 22, 2007)

.... and have them stuff you in jail so you can't bother the public.


----------



## spawn (Sep 22, 2007)

It'll show up on your phone bill (if you get monhtly paper statements) the number from where the call came, as well as the City/State/Country.


----------



## Asa (Sep 22, 2007)

> .... and have them stuff you in jail so you can't bother the public.


No, but I'm smart remember... :roll: :wink:


----------



## bubforever (Sep 22, 2007)

Thats why when you crank call you use a public phone like i did when i called spar... your momm... uh... um... my friend the other day, you can't be tracked when you use a public phone.... unless the person your calling is right next to you.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 22, 2007)

(There are more stupid people than you think!) :lol:


----------



## Asa (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh thanks :roll:


----------

